# does broken screen release toxic fumes?



## tristanolas (Dec 30, 2006)

My laptop's glass screen cover cracked and a chunck fell off. don't mind ... 
but I think I noticed a faint smell and wanted to make sure the screen underneath doesn't realease chemicals into the air. 
Should I try to use it in venelated areas? 

I'd appreciate any input (like "you're being paranoid")


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What would you compare the smell to?


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

tristanolas said:


> My laptop's glass screen cover cracked and a chunck fell off. don't mind ...
> but I think I noticed a faint smell and wanted to make sure the screen underneath doesn't realease chemicals into the air.
> Should I try to use it in venelated areas?
> 
> I'd appreciate any input (like "you're being paranoid")


That's a first for me. :4-dontkno 

Did you drop it or something?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i had a broken screen on my old laptop, no faint spells came from it...


----------



## tristanolas (Dec 30, 2006)

the smell was very slight & know I don't even smell, 
probably was just from the ¿CPU fan?

but (forgetting the smell) I was just making sure the screen behind the glass wasn't known to poison people, & I think I have my answer ("no")

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't recall ever smelling a broken LCD, but I do know that you should get it into something that can be sealed. The liquid crystal solution is highly toxic and should not be touched in any way.


----------



## tristanolas (Dec 30, 2006)

to be clear: the only thing that broke was the screen cover(plastic or glass). 
The screen under the top layer is still fully intact, so all images are still displayed normally on all parts of screen. I don't know if this 2nd layer is called "LCD", or if it is another cover over the LCD. (I touched it before the possibility of toxicity occured to me, and it's solid not liquid)


----------

